# ASUS P6T Deluxe Intel Core i7 Nehalem Motherboard Up Close and Personal



## malware (Aug 20, 2008)

After Intel's Nehalem platform is no secret anymore, it's time to start looking at the motherboards that will support the new Socket 1366 buddies. One of them is ASUSTeK's upcoming P6T Deluxe mainboard based on Intel's yet-to-be-released X58 Express, the first chipset to power the Socket 1366 Core i7 Nehalem processors. As part of the whole platform, the P6T Deluxe has a total of six DDR3 slots intended for triple-channel mode and three PCI-Express x16 slots with support for dual and triple video card configurations. It's too early to say which one, ATI's CrossFire, NVIDIA's SLI or both combos. Expect further information when the time comes. Meanwhile if you want to take a closer look at the motherboard please click here.



 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow a few changes to the way the PEG go in the slots,Those hooks remind me of the AGP 2 days with the self locks.Also the way they look beveled and what not,must be for heat?The board itself looks crowded around the cpu socket with all them caps,Must be that the new after market coolers will need to go straight up over them caps then surround the rest of the area(thinking the Cooler Master V8 ) also those pvrm coolers look way to high holy god overkill maybe? .


----------



## REVHEAD (Aug 20, 2008)

Looks allright, but why on earth does it still have a North Bridge?


----------



## malware (Aug 20, 2008)

REVHEAD said:


> Looks allright, but why on earth does it still have a North Bridge?



I'm not sure but that's maybe the NVIDIA chip which will bring SLI support for the Socket 1366 era, but that's unconfirmed information yet


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 20, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Wow a few changes to the way the PEG go in the slots,Those hooks remind me of the AGP 2 days with the self locks.
> 
> The board itself looks crowded around the cpu socket with all them caps,Must be that the new after market coolers will need to go straight up over them caps



Like the new PEG hook in the end. Hate the current "standard" 1st slot side hook that gets always stuck when removing GPU. AGP style wasn't the greatest either, when longer cards came. The latch was under the card/cooler and sometimes impossile to reach.

Caps are no problem, current coolers already go over them in S775, like mine. Anything inside that pushpin area can't be higher than they are and aftermarket coolers are designed to be compatible.


----------



## thebeephaha (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh my god... Must have.


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 20, 2008)

the reason it got a northbridge becus its a connection chup from cpu to NB to PCI-e and southbridge 
other words its just a connection ship


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 20, 2008)

I think it looks beast.


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Aug 20, 2008)

omg 6 ddr3 sockets, that is freakin awesome! i hope the x58 chipset has just as good hopefully if not better memory support compared to its older extreme chipset buddies, i can just imagine an extreme core i7 cpu on this baby with 6 of hynix's new 16gb ddr3 modules, whatever flavour uber gfx cards aswell, i reckon game development will take a while before there able to pull a 'crysis' on these specs 

also; im suprised and delighted that im seeing the next generation boards so soon


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 20, 2008)

It would be nice, if this time around, there were a few more decent Intel single PCI-E x16 boards available that would be cheaper and more relevant to single slot enthusiasts.


----------



## Joe Public (Aug 20, 2008)

I had wished they'd do something about the CPU cooler retention system, but we seem to be stuck with the push pin system.   I'm looking forward to the official Core i7 release and test reviews tho.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 20, 2008)

malware said:


> It's too early to say which one, ATI's CrossFire, NVIDIA's SLI or both combos.


The page now says "SLI support confirmed"



malware said:


> I'm not sure but that's maybe the NVIDIA chip which will bring SLI support for the Socket 1366 era, but that's unconfirmed information yet


I think you're right, because there are only 6 expansion slots that I see.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 20, 2008)

I love the colors they chose, makes it look evil and demonic.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Aug 20, 2008)

I see that i7 is still using some traditional technologies, thank god its using a 4/8 pin, if it were eight pin that would steam the community.


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 20, 2008)

Interesting battery placement. Only six DDR3 slots? :shadedshu

What is up with the red usb ports on the rear I/O


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 20, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> Interesting battery placement. Only six DDR3 slots? :shadedshu
> 
> What is up with the red usb ports on the rear I/O



12Gig not enuff for you, probably the only puter to use that kind of memory is located in NASA.....you a spaceman or somethin?


----------



## theJesus (Aug 20, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> 12Gig not enuff for you, probably the only puter to use that kind of memory is located in NASA.....you a spaceman or somethin?


lol maybe he wanted to use it for a high-end server/workstation.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Aug 21, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> Interesting battery placement. Only six DDR3 slots? :shadedshu
> 
> What is up with the red usb ports on the rear I/O



With that in mind, there will might be a first E-ATX if too many features are on the mobo.


----------



## Korban_Dallas (Aug 21, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> Interesting battery placement. Only six DDR3 slots? :shadedshu
> 
> What is up with the red usb ports on the rear I/O



USB 3.0?


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 21, 2008)

> 12Gig not enuff for you, probably the only puter to use that kind of memory is located in NASA.....you a spaceman or somethin?


Last i heard Nasa uses 386's.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 21, 2008)

PCpraiser100 said:


> I see that i7 is still using some traditional technologies, thank god its using a 4/8 pin, if it were eight pin that would steam the community.



I don't think it would be an issue at all. Almost anyone looking to buy this board, and the chip that goes with it, is gonna have a psu with an 8pin on it.

I eagerly await the boards that are Crossfire AND sli capable.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 21, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Last i heard Nasa uses 386's.


Umm, maybe you're referring to the crap they user on little landers and stuff like this http://ahtim.com/nasa-computer-specs-to-mars/

But, I think when most people refer to NASA computers, they mean the supercomputers like this http://www.nas.nasa.gov/Resources/Systems/pleiades.html

Edit:  And 12gb is _nothing_ compared to what's in systems like that.

"Memory

    * Type - DDR2 FB-DIMMs
    * 1GB per core, 8GB per node
    * Total Memory - *20 TB*"


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 21, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Last i heard Nasa uses 386's.



Yep, with the fastest ramdrive's on the planet......and lots of them!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 21, 2008)

wow , i think it is sli mobo , cuz Deluxe from asus com with sli


----------



## Zantheus (Feb 15, 2009)

Do any of you know if the board will support 12gigs DDR3-15000 1866ghz??

I am looking to buy OCZ Reaper 8-8-8-28

Memory product code is OCZ3RPR1866LV6GK

Ive been researching all day and have not been able to find an answer
Thanks in advance


----------



## Binge (Feb 15, 2009)

malware said:


> I'm not sure but that's maybe the NVIDIA chip which will bring SLI support for the Socket 1366 era, but that's unconfirmed information yet



the north bridge of x58 controls the PCI-E slots and directs it to interface with the memory I/O in the CPU.  That would include all SLI and crossfire protocol.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 15, 2009)

Zantheus said:


> Do any of you know if the board will support 12gigs DDR3-15000 1866ghz??
> 
> I am looking to buy OCZ Reaper 8-8-8-28
> 
> ...



You shouldn't have any issues with that. You will have to OC to get the ram speed but you should be fine.


----------



## Zantheus (Feb 15, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> You shouldn't have any issues with that. You will have to OC to get the ram speed but you should be fine.



Thanks for the reply....much appreciated


----------

